# Alice The Circus Dog.



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Alice and I went out and ran a few errands, picked up a new fan, shoes that don't leave me crippled, ended up at Petsmart then the park for some recall and leave it stuff. (and play, gotta have the play time in there)

When we were in Petsmart, just picking up a couple of more balls, they (PS) are just beyond intelligent (sarcasm) when they set up their doggie "daycamp".
First, it's a small room with a big glass wall, with a bunch of toys and at least fifteen little fluffy dogs, a big scared one in the corner, and two Boston Terriers.
So, that's probably about 17-18 dogs in a small space. A very small space.
I wasn't thinking as I was just going down the toy isle and I hear a bunch of these little critters going off. Literally slamming themselves against the glass. Nice, no one stops the barrier aggression, I really felt uncomfortable with the amount of dogs doing this and wondered when the re-direction would start so with a "Leave It" to Alice we went down a different isle. Alice rocked it. She just looked up at me and kept going.

Then with extra balls in tow, we ended up at the park (unfenced on one side) to do some re-call and Leave it.
A couple of throws in, I see this little chi-mix come charging across the field barking aggressively. 
I see it before Alice, and said: "Alice Here" She came right over and I picked up her leash loosely and popped her a ball for her reward.
This guy finally arrives circling and barking at Alice. She looks at him (still in her sit) and I say Leave it. She looks right back at me. 
When she doesn't react, he calms down and I finally yell across the field to it's owner. (texting on a cell phone)
She waddles over, and we chat a bit and she says, "Aw, Baxter, you want to watch 'him' do tricks?" 
That's about when I tuned her out. Apparently, I have a circus dog who does circus tricks:
Leave it
Here/Recall
I eventually helped her round up Baxter so she could leave.....because he doesn't do tricks.
*sigh*
But Alice ROCKED!!! Just sat there while this little dude postured barking around her. I love my girl!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!!! Really makes you appreciate your dog when she can deal with so much chaos and distractions!

Just had to shake my head at your description of the Petsmart daycare and the lady at the park, LOL.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Nice!!! Really makes you appreciate your dog when she can deal with so much chaos and distractions!
> 
> Just had to shake my head at your description of the Petsmart daycare and the lady at the park, LOL.


Thanks! Lots of hard work on both our parts. The "Circus Dog" isn't the strongest nerved dog in the world. 
She used to be very reactive and guardy with me holding the leash. I will usually do a couple of trips past "the fishbowl" at PS but not with dogs behaving like that. I do not want to be part of another dog's injury due to their very bad space:dog ratio.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice!

I hate little dogs!

All rabid rats in fur coats imo.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Just curious:

In the human world, when some one attacks you, in self defense you are allowed to hurt or even kill the other person. What about dogs? If a yapper comes barking its head off at my pup, ready to attack, should I allow my pup to get an early snack instead of restraining it? What are the legal ramifications?



PS: I dont need a moral high ground lecture.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Legal ramifications is that you can get sued - happened to a member here some time ago. Her GSD was ON LEASH, and a loose ankle biter ran up to him in such a matter. Little dog got bit. Owner of Little Dog sued owner of GSD. Owner of Little Dog won. 
NOT FAIR, but be aware of the legal ramifications. (Not a lecture, just life).


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Awww that sucks! 

Honestly, small dogs are tooooo aggressive.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Alice you definitely rock. Hats off to you and your girl ! Steak for everybody!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Awww that sucks!
> 
> Honestly, small dogs are tooooo aggressive.


Aw, this little guy was pretty easy to read. It started out seemingly aggressive, but when his target didn't flee from his fierce display and posturing he looked a bit pensive; then he dropped his tail a bit calmed down and sniffed Alice.
I didn't let her greet until he calmed way down. They actually got along once that happened.
I really felt sorry for him, he had some good ball drive....would probably be a good flyball candidate if he had some structure and training.

Sometimes a dog charging and barking is all blowhard fear aggressive posturing. The dog doing the posturing is sadly mistaken by thinking if it acts big and bad enough it will ward off aggression. In my experience, it usually backfires.
Alice lives with one small dog and has been struck by one in a store. I can't help it if people bring resoucey guardy fearful dogs into public and give them too much leash. 
I can only manage my dog.
*Oh, and turn into one of "Those Kinds" of owners, dropping my sunglasses down and giving them (the other owners) the "Frosty Librarian From The Lower Regions" look. That's more effective than letting Alice eat their dog.*
Sometimes if they really annoy me, I'll ask them what behaviorist/trainer taught them that....(like the dog who got a belly rub/wanna be pin for striking Alice in the store)


----------

